# Save my Golden's Joints!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

When our dogs get older I put rubber backed bathmats in areas where they are likely to rest so they have great traction when they stand up......Be sure to take off any extra pounds-even as little as 5 pounds can make a big difference.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I give my kooper,who will be 12 this month, cosequin ds, grizzly salmon oil,all this snow, is tough on him.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just started Brooks (9.5 years) on Grizzly salmon oil as I had read raves about it o the forum.
I also just started Liquid Health brand Glucosamine. 
I hope i have as good results s reviewers had.


----------

